
Ask HN: Best way to filter out Medium from Google search - omrjml
I find the low quality articles on Medium, quite often behind a paywall, are making the finding decent content in already struggling Google search results even harder. What&#x27;s the most convenient way to filter out these results, other than using -site*.com every time?
======
raffraffraff
I use uBlacklist Firefox addon to block results from Google. It adds a block
link to every result. If an annoying website is in the list, block out and
you'll never see it in the results again. Bye bye pinterest, slant,
stackshare, ebay. With Pinterest and eBay you need to edit the block and add
every country TLD or they'll creep in via .co.uk, .ie, .fr etc.

TBH Medium isn't nearly as bad as those I've just mentioned.

~~~
omrjml
Thanks for the pointers there. You are right, that list is even worse. I'm
just finding Medium particularly annoying if I search for anything related to
machine learning or data science. It is just full of post after post of people
regurgitating other basic content. Or maybe that's an indictment on the state
of these fields.

